# Using SENTRI Lanes



## capt. Dan (Dec 16, 2013)

My wife and I have sentry passes and my truck is also sentry cleared, but I am going to be towing a empty cargo trailer and wanted to know if I can use the sentry lane pulling the trailer into the us.
Capt. Dan


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

If you join one of the Baja forums, you'll be able to get an answer faster.


----------

